# worried about my little budgie



## mollygog (Aug 7, 2016)

can someone please help me, im panicking so i probably havent used the right thread but my little baby budgie sunny has a small hard lump above his cere. he has just started moulting and i just thought it was maybe his feathers but ive had him out of the cage and i felt it and it is a hard little lump. im so worried as i have no experience with budgies ive only had them 3 weeks. please advise would be amazing. ive sent pictures i know they are not the best but im panicking. help thank you.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I have moved your thread to the Your Budgie's Health section.

From the photos I'm seeing what it seems like a round little lump.
While it doesn't look like a pin feather, sometimes the missing feathers from the moult combined with the pinnies can be misleading, especially from a photo.

If this really is a rounded lump/cyst, then it would be best to book your Sunny an appointment at the avian vet specialist for the correct diagnosis and treatment plan.

While it's understandable your concern, try to calm yourself and take a few good deep breaths. Doing so and keeping calm and clear-headed will be very helpful for your Sunny.

I'm wishing you and Sunny all the best.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It would be best for you to take little Sunny in to see an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please be sure to update us on Sunny's condition after you've had him examined by an Avian Vet.

Sending lots of love and healing energy for a full and speedy recovery. :hug:*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I hope your budgie will be alright.he sure is a beautiful budgie indeed.sending him healing and comforting prayers.keep us posted.blessings always


----------



## mollygog (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm going to sort out a vet and an appointment today, I have ordered a small cage online to transfer him, I'm more concerned about his little friend left by himself and I have a lovely bond with sunny , I'm scared this will break our bond and he won't trust me anymore... it's unreal how much love I have for these birds i really do hope it's something fixable. Thanks for all the comments. Maybe someone might of this seen before in there budgie or something similar. Thanks again , it's good to chat to people who understand


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunny's mate will be fine. And as to your current bond, even if there is a little setback, it's always preferable to take this route and allow the pet bird to be properly treated and to have a good chance at a full recovery. 
The bonding is done with the daily interactions we have with them, this is a never ending process and with time the previous level of trust can re-established and even surpassed. 

Best of luck at the avian vet!


----------



## mollygog (Aug 7, 2016)

Wow I didn't realize how difficult it is to find an avian vet. My local vets who I take all my animals to do not have an avian vet registered there but they did say they would see him anyway .hmmmm I don't think that's a good idea as I don't feel they will truly know what is going on. I have rang around and there is a vets office quite a drive aplway that has an avian vet but he's on holiday till a week come Monday... why is there not more regular vets qualified.. so, do you think I should make the appointment to see my regular vet tomorrow or wait till a week come Monday for an avian vet. Sunny is not suffering, he's eating , pooping , chirping (extremely loud) and bossing bobo around so will it make much difference to wait. Thank you.


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

I am sorry you are having so much trouble finding an available avian vet.  Unfortunately I can't offer much advice. But here is the advice I can; an avian vet IS very important, as normal vets don't always give the correct diagnosis, and you certainly don't want to be treating Sunny for something he does not have! 

Have you looked for avian and exotic pet clinic? They don't always show up under searches for avian vets, but if you cannot find an avian vet, then those kinds of vets are fine too. 

I do not know if you should wait or not... hopefully someone else can tell you.

Best wishes for your little guy! :hug:

-mexicoandice


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Because it's just an external growth that doesn't seem to be affecting him in any way, I believe it is best for you to wait until the Avian vet returns on Monday :thumbsup: That way, you will be sure that you get the best possible diagnosis and treatment for the little bump. 

I should add that our Amazon parrot once had a similar bump on his cere, but it was just an excessive skin growth and the avian vet was able to easily file it down with no further effects 

Hopefully, it's something similar that won't cause any harm--wishing you and little Sunny all the best! :fingerx:


----------



## mollygog (Aug 7, 2016)

*good news*

i have had my sunny to see an avian vet today, i found one nearer to me off the parrots society uk. luckily my spare cage came today, so i put my poor baby in the cage (which i have to say did not go down well at all) he hated it and we took him to see a lovely vet. apparently ive been worrying over nothing and i have been feeling a lump that isnt even there.talk about being paranoid. Apparently its just his molt, hes lost hair around that area and it looks a tiny bit weird. if i have any more concerns or if things change and i feel unsure about anything i can take him back. i swear i look for problems. its more to do with inexperience really and i am a worrier. so for now we have a happy sunny a happy bobo and a very happy mother. oh and bobo was fine on his own, i put him in my daughters room and told her to sing to him till i came back.whether she did or not i dont know but he seemed fine. so for now im calmer. thank you for all your help. no doubt this wont be the end..


----------



## mollygog (Aug 7, 2016)

why has the word mother been cut out of my post. it looks like ive been swearing.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Glad everything went well.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm very glad everything went well and your little one is just fine  It's always better to be safe than sorry, and now that you know he's in perfect health you must feel a lot better. 

By the way, I have no idea why the word "mother" was censored from your post! :dunno: 

Systemic glitches, I suppose. Anyways, I've fixed that for you now :thumbsup:


----------

